# Want to see a red fish? SUNGLASS WARNING!!



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, when April sells you a fish and tells you that it will color up in a week or two.....BELIEVE HER!!!!!

Here's my female red cover throwback who spawned again last night (third time in two weeks!).

I'm really sorry the glass is so dirty.....I never seem to notice until AFTER I take pictures !!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple more.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow..I normally don't like red fish but that one is very cool. What is it? Since I'm discus n00b and while we're on the topic, what's in the last pic behind and in front (to the left of the pic) and also the one in the lower right corner of the pic? Blue Diamond and red spotted green?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking discus. I love the blue halo as well. Looks like the rest of your collection is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow..I normally don't like red fish but that one is very cool. What is it? Since I'm discus n00b and while we're on the topic, what's in the last pic behind and in front (to the left of the pic) and also the one in the lower right corner of the pic? Blue Diamond and red spotted green?


Somebody's been reading up on their discus....perhaps in preparation of something??!!!  
Am not sure what "the old man" is - the blue one on the left of the red. It's the only one I wanted from the group that April and I picked up from McBride. But I'm pretty sure you're correct. And you are absolutely right on with the red spotted green. I picked up two from the first ones Charles brought in and they are simply amazing fish - really glad I got them. The red is what's called a "red cover throwback".


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Very nice looking discus. I love the blue halo as well. Looks like the rest of your collection is pretty nice as well.


Thanks! It's quite the mish mash of domestics and wilds, but seems to work! Am planning on moving the domestics to their own tank in my bedroom. Yeah, like I need yet ANOTHER excuse to not get out of bed in the morning!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The blue one could also be a blue sapphire. They are a little more metallic looking than the blue diamonds.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Thanks! It's quite the mish mash of domestics and wilds, but seems to work! Am planning on moving the domestics to their own tank in my bedroom. Yeah, like I need yet ANOTHER excuse to not get out of bed in the morning!!!


HAHA, it would be tough to get up. I am going to try for a tank in the bedroom in our new place. See how that goes over.  Might just have to settle for the bigger tank in the basement.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Somebody's been reading up on their discus....perhaps in preparation of something??!!!  .


Ahem....mum's the word. Major lurker on Simplydiscus right now.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ahem....mum's the word. Major lurker on Simplydiscus right now.


My lips are sealed


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe...why do you think I was asking about the wood and being so interested on how it all works on a bare bottomed tank.  Might have to sell a few plecos to fund it all though....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nah, you'll be fine. its only money. Unless you want to send some of those plecos this way.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...we'll have to see, but I definitely can't house everything I have now if my plans go the way I want them to, not until I another full pleco tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

wrong thread  moved to the blue heaven thread....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely true....guess you'll have to add in my L239 Shelley.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That wouldn't be too hard to do


----------



## Ssogi (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful Discus you have there!!!

They look Awsome!~~~!!!


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*re*

nice Shelley! looks great! one of mine has colored up also (male) and the female is copper red... Mike


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful discus shelley!


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

wow! i wanna add some to hang out w/ my aro


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one beautiful discus!


----------

